
Shawn Pearce, author of Gerrit and Git-related projects, has died - christop
https://twitter.com/cdibona/status/957822400518696960
======
chriscool
Here is the related thread on the Git mailing list:

[https://public-
inbox.org/git/CAP8UFD0aKqT5YXJx9-MqeKCKhOVGxn...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/CAP8UFD0aKqT5YXJx9-MqeKCKhOVGxninRf8tv30=hKgVmHgmQQ@mail.gmail.com/T/#mf5c158c68565c1c68c80b6543966ef2cad6d151c)

~~~
christop
And on the Gerrit mailing list: [https://groups.google.com/d/topic/repo-
discuss/B4P7G1YirdM/d...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/repo-
discuss/B4P7G1YirdM/discussion)

------
matttproud
This is a damn shame. I wish his family well.

I had the pleasure of having worked with Shawn on a few projects. He was a
fantastic person and engineer. On one occasion — and completely unprompted —
he mailed me a 0.5 cubic meter box of stuffed Diffy-the-Kung-Fu-Code-Review-
Cuckoo plushies to distribute about the office:
[https://www.gerritcodereview.com](https://www.gerritcodereview.com)

~~~
puzzle
In my limited interactions, he was a great person and incredibly patient, too.

